# Fly Vest



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I hate lugging around a Tackle Box so I use my Fly vest I just load up the pockets with my essentials for the day. The only problem I have is my treble hooks get all tangled and snagged. I have a mesh vest, I have tried using the treble hook covers, also using mini zip lock bags. Is there a solution???? or do I just deal with it?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Get some small plastic boxes that have just a few sections to them and stuff them in your vest pockets. Its the easiest way to keep them from getting hung up. Plus they are pretty cheap. Any little box from walmart will do, you don't need to get fancy. (unless of course you want to)


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

cool thanks...if you have ever had a treble hook tangled in a mesh webbing you know how big of a pain in the arse that is....


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

+1 on what Chaser said plastic boxes are great that are small


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sportsmans sells a box by flambeu that is corosion resistant so your hooks dont rust. Is small and has good deviders and is only a couple of bucks..


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Sportsmans sells a box by flambeu that is corosio.n resistant so your hooks dont rust. Is small and has good deviders and is only a couple of bucks..


Pretty sure your stuff will still rust if you put them away wet.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I had the similar problem I use a small tackle bag that has a shoulder strap. The treble hooks always hooked the sides of the canvas bag. Like mention earlier using a section plastic box works well Plateau and Flambeau make several boxes. you can find them at wall mart or sportmans look I bought sever small ones for all my hooks


----------

